# Thailand Photography Forum



## marcbkk (Apr 11, 2006)

I recently launched a free, public, online forum where photographers can exchange information with one another about photography in Thailand. 

All photographers and enthusiasts are welcome to join this new online photography community free of charge. And as the forum grows, people with a mutual interest in photography can meet and interact with one another in a meaningful way on all subjects relating to photography in Thailand.

The forum is not only realted to Thailand though as there are various sections of the forum also relating to Photoshop techniques, How To Tips and Articles, and general Camera Talk.

The forum is open to professionals and amateurs alike and members of the forum can post photos taken in Thailand and around the region to receive comments from others members. 

Members can discuss subjects such as where to purchase camera equipment and the best places to take photographs in Thailand. 

They can also post and read notices about photographic events and exhibitions. 

The site administrator Marc Schultz publishes articles and how-to tips. 

There is also a section moderated by a local Photoshop expert, Kurt Heck to provide us with tips and answer technical questions on digital post-production photographic techniques.

The Forum can be found at: www.photographythailand.com/forum


----------

